# The newest team to hate :) NOAA 7/14/12 Mosq results!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/12NOAA/071412/MOSQUITO2.html

They did it AGAIN! and in BIG fashion fresh off the "Madness"!!!!

2013 first MM VIII info linked above as well!!!

njoy~
nip


----------



## bassnnn (Feb 25, 2007)

Nipididdee said:


> http://www.dobass.com/12NOAA/071412/MOSQUITO2.html
> 
> They did it AGAIN! and in BIG fashion fresh off the "Madness"!!!!
> 
> ...


The newest team to Respect !!!! Enjoy ! Congrats!:Banane11:


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Who said the fish were'nt biting  Thanks to Rory and his crew for another flawless run event.

MarK


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

We've had to "respect" them at LaDO for a number of years now... 

They're lucky they both carry guns 

Ranger487 in the wood as well!

Top3 teams just rock solidily consistant... great anglers.

nip


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

You know Nip I told my partner anytime you can get on stage against any one of the NOAA anglers you've done your job for the day they dont miss beat at any tournament.

Mark


----------

